# Sticky  Custom call makers are welcome to post - no charge!



## Admin

Just to avoid all confusion, PredatorTalk is not like other sites out there. We welcome all of you custom call makers out there to show off your calls in this forum. There is no charge to get involved in our community in this way. We feel it would be a disservice to the members if we ran off the guys who are out there making the calls that we all use.

We also have very reasonable banner advertising plans available to you, starting at only $50 / year. While not required, we would appreciate your support if you find value in your involvement here. Just send over a message for details.

Otherwise, let's see those calls!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good Call ( pun intended) Adim Guy


----------



## youngdon

I'm gonna like this too, even though it will look like ebbs and I have something going.


----------



## showmeyote

Its a family, may as well have them all together! That is why I like the predator sport and the shooting sport! There is always a welcoming hand to help you out!


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> I'm gonna like this too, even though it will look like ebbs and I have something going.


ROFL! I just saw this!!! You're too much Don. But thanks for removing all doubt


----------



## youngdon

Yeah the heart thing is killing me. Once more.... no coyote heads, rifles, something that doesn't scream... FABUUULOUSSS !!!!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Here ya go Yote, Cat and Fox callers. My sound as great as they look! Check out the rest of my calls www.gamecalls4u.com Excellent.













Thank you for allowing me to post my calls.


----------



## youngdon

Nice looking call. Welcome to the forum Eyemakecalls2


----------



## bones44

That's a really sweet looking call !!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Thanks for the predator call compliments, and better yet thanks for the welcome. I made that one out of gun-stock walnut. It is unbelievable wood. I also have it posted on my web-site http://www.gamecalls4u.com/ The picture doesn't really do it justice. All the way around the wood is marbled. It is sick lookin. The sound is equal. This call is a nice one too.






I'll try and post the new ones. Thankxs again.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I said I'd try and post the new ones. Here goes:






I enjoy making them! I have another website www.gamecalls4u.com but it might be under construction. I'm getting it worked on.


----------



## youngdon

Nice looking calls EMC2. I think we should abbreviate you as E=MC2


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Nice looking calls EMC2. I think we should abbreviate you as E=MC2


Your such a clever little bunny aren't you!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Sounds like a done deal. I like it.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Wow, never would have thought of that nickname but clever indeed it is!! LOL and as for you E=MC2.....those are awesome looking calls. You might not need to put sounds through them just hang it from a tree and watch the yotes come running to check em out







This is the kind of artwork i enjoy


----------



## PurePredator

We have about 8 of these that we are going to let go for half price. $25 includes shipping. Email [email protected] to get you some!!!!


----------



## 220swift

what are the details of that call?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

PurePredator said:


> View attachment 5938
> We have about 8 of these that we are going to let go for half price. $25 includes shipping. Email [email protected] to get you some!!!!


That's a nice looking call!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Money sent!..


----------



## 220swift

nice grab az.................


----------



## azpredatorhunter

220swift said:


> nice grab az.................


Thanx 220swift. He said he has a few more!


----------



## PurePredator

[sub]AZ.... We got your message and are saving you that call. To everyone esle since AZ ordered a call we are down to just 1 DC2 green call with a black band and we have just 2 left of the DC2 with a silver band. Hurry up and get yours while we still have some left!![/sub]


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Email sent do you still have the black trimmed green swirl DC-2 call? I will take it if you do need it to finish out the trio set!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sorry Bigdrowdy1, I think I got the last one. Well that what he said.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

_No problem AZ got conformation and I ordered the other last 1 LOL. Payment sent to. PPC._


----------



## youngdon

LOL !


----------



## chopayne

The original poster gamecalls4u doesnt work = \ But keep these coming


----------

